# New to the board need help



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Iâ€™m new to the board. This is my first post here.

I want to start doing some catfish. I have always saltwater fished.

What is the best bait for catfishing?



Thanks for all help.



FishBone


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Baits have a lot to do with where you fish . The most common baits for Catfish are Shad , Skipjack and Liver ... However they can range widely .. What kind of water are you fihing in ?


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

catfish i need in on this to. i'm fishing a stock tank. what is the best bait?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

By saying a stock tank , do you mean a stocked pond ? Sorry I am not familiar with that term ... Also if that is the case , are the fish fed ?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Iâ€™m new to the board. This is my first post here.
> I want to start doing some catfish. I have always saltwater fished.
> What is the best bait for catfishing?
> 
> ...


FishBone:

Give us some more info. I grew up in LJ, so I'm familiar with the area. Where are you planning on fishing?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yup Catfish here its called a "tank" (Texan slang) but it is the same as a pond........later,Dave


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Actually Catfish, what we commonly refer to as a "stock tank" is not necessarily a "stocked" pond. It is a pond originated for the purpose of watering livestock. But, a tank is definitely a pond in Texas.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Rooster liver. or even nightcrawlers under a cork


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If I were going to fish a stock tank, and I were to fish it from the bank, I'd try nightcrawlers first, chicken livers second and if I didn't have much luck with that, I'd call ******* and get some of his stink-bait and give that a try.

The most important thing to catching catfish in a stock tank or anywhere else, in my not so humble opinion, is to be sure there are catfish in the place you're fishing... you can fish for 'em for years and if there aren't any or many catfish in the stock tank, you aren't going to be catching very many.... 
Things I have caught catfish on include, but are not limited to:
Nightcrawlers
Chicken livers (fresh and fried)
Chicken gizzards
Chicken hearts
Fried chicken skin
Shrimp (raw, shell on)
Squid
Cut shad, perch, crappie (don't tell anyone), catfish chunks, catfish filets *skin on*, eels (live and cut up)
Clams
Plastic worms
Plastic shad body
Hard baits (diving plugs)
Bucktails
various other "rubber" or "plastic" worms, grubs...
and probably ten or so more things I can't remember... when catfish are hungry, the only thing safe from them is critters too big to be eaten.... that includes other catfish...crabs... you name it, they'll eat it...

Welcome to the board men... hope to hear about some success real soon... and pictures... but don't forget to CPR them big cats...

Tom<><


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I will be fishing Buffalo Camp Bayou.
Thanks for all the info.

TXPalerider I grow up in Brazoria.

My wife is from LJ.

FishBone


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I fished Buffalo Camp many many times growing up. It is one of my old haunts.

If you have a boat, fish up at the spillway (to the right after you leave the boat ramp). It's a pretty good ways up there just past the little bridge. There is water spilling out of the Dow reservoir. However, during the summer the water hyacinths(sp) are REALLY bad and you might not be able to get up there. The cooler it gets the better it will be.

I have had success with: shrimp, chicken liver, cut/live perch, minnows, and crawfish (best success).

you might also try: punch bait or beef kidney

Also, at night you can tie you boat up parallel to the bank directly across from the spillway and catch crappie on minnows. That's what we caught the most during the early Spring.

There is also, another spot I would have to explain to you. If you are interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] Give me your phone number or I will email you mine. We can talk.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*Believe it or not .... FishBone*

I discovered a new bait after moving from New York State to Miami, Florida. I had fished before, but never with this. The way I learned about it was through canal fishing and watching others.
And I'm sure you've heard of it. DOUGH BALLS
When I made dough balls I always used white bread sprinkled with water so that when kneaded it formed a good sized dough ball that I would pinch to get the right amount on my hook. Sometimes I added bits of sardines to the dough ball and that attracted more fish.
I'm sure it sounds corny in today's fishing world...but it sure worked for me!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Is that a river ?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I believe most of us have used Dough Balls at one time or another ... Brad - Looks like you have this one under control ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Is that a river ?


Actually no. It's sort of a lake/bayou.

Dow Chemical has a reservoir that it fills from the Brazos river, the resovoir spills into Buffalo Camp bayou. Buffalo Camp spills into a small canal at the opposite end where it has a dam. The canal runs down through Dow's chemical plants for cooling water, etc. and then on eventually into the Gulf.

Make sense? Kind of a big circle, with the bayou being in the middle.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Sounds "fishy"!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

A.J., we used to use dough balls for carp. But used a home-made recipe. 

Sounds like that is a good place for using nightcrawlers around wood cover under a cork.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*As a matter of fact mudd_catt*

 I will be talking about nightcrawlers in the soon to come part 2 of fishing for bullheads.
In the meantime, this looks like a great place to have your pick of bait!

http://www.madchicago.com/WiseFisherman/fishing-tackle.html


----------



## Surf rock hopper (Oct 13, 2004)

try some soap its at any store it has a spanish name its made out of hog lard it works really well also raw unseasoned stew meat works too its real tough so they cant steal it off of the hook i always do good on blues at lake Livingston dam. good luck


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, For all the info.
Iam goining to set out some jug this weekend.

Thanks again

FishBone


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Let us know how it goes. 

A.J. you done got me to wanting a fresh mess of bullhead filets.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Didnâ€™t get to fish.







Wife had me painting on the house.







Maybe this weekend.


FishBone


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*Oh! Oh!
*


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i have used a homemade dough bait that i learned about as a kid on lake travis. have since used it in conroe, and on stocked ponds and it's worked well on cats as well as the occassional carp. 

crush up some corn flakes, add peanut butter, a little flour and some big red. mess with the amounts until firm/sticky enough to stick on treble hooks. also fun for kids to make their own bait.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Boat Money,
I guess if you get hungry you can eat your bait. lol


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver.

Oh and you can use Beef Liver.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver, Beef Liver.
> 
> Oh and you can use Beef Liver.


...and maybe a nice Fava bean!:cheers:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I never had any luck keepin beef or pork livers on a hook.... I like FRESH SHAD best. If I can't get shad, then nightcrawlers for catchin some other kind of cut bait works good... for eatin size cats... worms work fine too... in fact, I can't think of anything edible that a catfish WON'T eat if it's hungry....


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

BARBQ, 
Do you do cook-off's?
I have been cooking in cook-off for about 10 years in the Brazoria county area.

FishBone


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

No I havent done any cook offs, but I have been asking about them to enter one. Nothing big. Hopefully something that wouldnt cost to much to enter. 

I have been cooking for big events. Receptions, 4th July, General Large Group Cook Outs. The most I have cooked for at one time was 100 people. I like doing it alot. Cooking is almost as fun as feeding people. My neighbors dad helped me with the last 4th of July cook out. We had six briscuits and 80 lbs. of chicken. He has cooked in Brazoria every year in a cook off. I cant remember his first name, but he is a Capt. for the Lake Jackson Police Dept. I think. 

He was telling me about the cook off down there. You might have met him.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I live in Lake Jackson and have met the Capt. before. I do five cook-off in Lake Jackson a year.

I have a pit that I have cooked 43 briskest on it at one time. I love BBQ just as much as fishing. 

I will be at the Brazoria county fair this weekend cooking. 

FishBone


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll fellers sound like my kinda feeshin' podnas....Wanna go fishin'?I'll bring everything except the Boston butt bbq,slaw,rolls,beans,potatoe salad and drinks...deal?


----------

